# How Affectionate Can a Lizard Be?



## win231 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Awww what a gorgeous dragon, so sweet.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 1, 2022)

​I Dunno


----------



## Blessed (Dec 1, 2022)

Any pet can make a difference in our lives.  Doesn't matter what it is, it matters what you are and can you care for, love the animal.


----------

